# What to eat in the midst of really bad flare up?



## Rose City

The more seasoned patients all seem to have their patterns of eating when they have a bad flare up, but since I'm new to this I'm still learning.

I was back in the hospital two nights ago and since still haven't been feeling any better.  I'm starving, but really worried to eat much of anything.

I've been drinking Ensure obviously.  That seems to help curve the appetite.  Also bland easy stuff like mashed potatoes and toast that I chew a ton before swallowing.  I'm really drawing a blank as far as anything else, though, because every time I look in the fridge I cringe with the possibility of pain from all the food I see (and I see a lot of really good food )

Any other innocuous foods you guys suggest when you are in a lot of pain?

-JD


----------



## CrohnsHobo

Might check here for a few foods:

http://mayoclinic.com/health/low-residue-diet/MY00745


----------



## Rose City

That's a great resource.  Thanks!

-JD


----------



## katiesue1506

rice, grilled chicken with little seasoning, applesauce with cinnamon, angel food cake. I also really think arbys roast beef sandwiches with horseradish (very little, just for taste) sauce perk me up and give that protein punch. The beef has to be cooked right and sliced thinly though.


----------



## Rob

I follow a low residue/low fibre diet when I'm on a bad flare

some things that can be eaten are- steamed chicken breast, tinned beetroot, tinned baby carrots, some white bread, eggs, cheese, mash potato, jelly (think the USA guys call it jello??) custard, there is a big list available but I kept my menu very basic without much variying so as I could work out exactly what caused the pain etc and slowly added a diff item every so often an wait see how I reacted too it

the other thing too do is drink heaps, water, pulp free juice etc etc keep ya fluids up especially if ya have D
and hav a multi vitamin aswell as vitamin d with calcium tablet and even a fish oil omega3 capsul these help alot too
hope this helps


----------



## crazycanuck

I really love smoothies if you can handle milk during your flare. Milk doesn't seem to bother me too much so I throw milk and basically any variation of fruits you like in the blender. Also plain chicken breasts, jell-o, rice, some pastas...etc. Basically keep it as simple as possible when your flaring and then as you start feeling better just add small things at a time. That way if you have a reaction you can narrow it down to just a few things it could be. Good luck and I hope your feeling better.


----------



## Astra

When I flare I only eat white food, as part of a low residue diet
rice, bread, potatoes, chicken, cheese, milk, and lots of water,  nothing coloured at all
it works for me


----------



## Rose City

Thanks for all the advice guys.  I really appreciate the help and support.  It's so nice to have anecdotal evidence/real advice as opposed to the mayo clinic or whatnot.

Anyway, tonight I tried a simple poached fish dish.  It was delicious and easy, and went down and stayed down without issue.

If anyone is interested here is the link (I admit, I clicked the first google hit).

http://www.cookingforengineers.com/recipe/92/Poached-Fish

Threw the fish over a bed of jasmine rice and was very satisfied.

-JD


----------



## Rob

Glad too hear ya managed too hav somethin that didn't upset u and also tasted good
meals don't hav to be to plain an boring as you prob found

one thing I did find is that the prep time is so much less than wen I was jus eating anythingbi wanted


----------



## Mountaingem

I make chicken soup from scratch, then drain the veggies out and sip the broth. Also baby food, applesauce, yogurt and cheese are good,too.


----------



## whysoserious

I have a really hard time eating when I flare up, mostly because I have no appetite. I eat rice and grilled chicken mostly.


----------



## Beans

Hi Rose City,

I am new too.  What works for me when I flare is:

scrambled eggs
homemade chicken soup
rye toast with peanut butter
jello
meal replacement shakes (I like one made by President's Choice in Canada)
apple sauce

I stay away from rice or small grains when I am flared because they can get caught in the intestines. I find soft foods and liquids are best.

And, yes, do try to drink as much as you can.  Keep your electrolytes up with Gatorade or an equivalent sports drink.  If they are too sweet, you can try Pedialyte which is made for children

I hope your flare goes away soon,
Beans


----------



## Lydia

I make a good soup with a properly made broth. The kind that gels when you stick it in the fridge. Its supposed to be really good for the GI tract. All you need is some soup bones (Chicken or beef) a crock pot, an onion and a tbsp of vinegar. Cook it over night strain and use the broth to make soup the next day. The vinegar will have evaporated by morning and the acidity helps draw out all the minerals from the bone. 

Bananas, rice, applesauce, gluten free toast, eggs and soup, is what I eat during a flare. Oh and those probiotic yogurt drinks.


----------



## fateful_one

Mash potatoes from the box, made with soy milk and butter.  No pepper, no salt.  It is the only thing I can eat when it gets really bad.


----------



## Crohn's 35

For some reason instant porridge I can almost live on.  Helps with the taking of meds or pain meds.  But I always have Ensure in the fridge...cuz you never know when you need it.


----------



## Rose City

Yeah, I have been kind of living on Ensure. 

The weirdest thing too, through all of this, is that I hurt A LOT more if I don't eat, than if I do.  Even if I am not hungry/totally disinterested in food.  It's like I have to keep something constantly moving through me to not get the severe cramps/sharp stabbing.

-JD


----------



## wsturdev

*some suggestions*

Hi, I just became a member yesterday - March 24, 2010.  

I have had so many flares in the last 4 months, I think I have lost count.

I commend you if you can drink Ensure.  I tried it and I just couldn't get it down.

When I have a flare, I make sure I have SmartWater, so that I don't get dehydrated.  My flares really put me in a spin, where it takes quite a while before I can really enjoy food.  I usually have pretty bad nausea.  When that subsides, I try to have rice, white bread toast and clear broth.

I know that this sounds pretty much what you can tolerate, but it sure is nice to know that I am not alone when it comes to flares and food. 

I love to eat, so when my tummy is back I stick to healthy, sometimes gluten free(not all the time) but I found that gluten free is a little better on my tummy.


----------



## Mountaingem

Oh I can get Ensure down, but keeping it down is another story LOL. I stick top homemade chicken and beef soups and that really helps. Saltines, Diet Mountain Dew. I know fruit isn't a good idea but *ducks* juicing a pinapple works well for me too.


----------



## davidindc

i'lli start all liquid--smoothies, broths, vitamin water, probiotic yogurt (avoiding anything made from stuff I'm sensitive to).

Then as i start to stabilize i'll add rice, tapioca, quinoa, that sort of stuff.


----------



## Crohns08

I would stay away from dairy and grains if you can, those seem to bother a lot of people with crohns. At least until you can get your pain managed and you can see how it affects you.

I pretty much live off of eggs and chicken and cooked veggies. Though you should be careful with vegetables because if they aren't cooked enough the high fiber content can be bad.


----------



## KatWilllk143

*crohns flare up diet*

you should eat avocado, yogurt/ coconut milk yogurt, fish like salmon, cooked carrots, cooked or canned fruit!!Try to eat smaller and more frequent meals! stay away from wheat, skins on fruits and  raw veggies, seeds and nuts. drinking soda, juice or caffeine can set your stomach, go to coconut water, water, almond milk, rice milk etc... and walk!!! exercise will definitely help:dance:


----------



## Judy1000

For flares, homemade broths were good.  We found it easy to stick a chicken, some beef bones, or even leftover chicken bones/carcass in a crockpot overnight 

A really superb go-to remedy for her was goat's milk yogurt with turmeric mixed in.  It made her feel soooo much better. 

Like KatWillik143, we appreciate coconut water and almond milk (get unsweetened) - it tastes so much better than the soy milk, which used to be the only alternative in the stores (OK, that was totally opinion - but if you hate soy milk, don't let almond milk scare you off).

Raw veggies can work in smoothies (spinach-mango-coconut milk ... yum ... I have these for meals when there's no time to cook/eat).  Also, can you juice?  

Cow dairy, white potatoes, and most grains (esp with gluten, but also rice in the beginning and corn still) were terrible for my daughter.  Any sugar would also cause a reaction (even super sugary fruits like dates and raisins).

Sweet potato and butternut squash oven fries made with coconut oil are awesome.


----------



## KatWilllk143

Judy1000 said:


> For flares, homemade broths were good.  We found it easy to stick a chicken, some beef bones, or even leftover chicken bones/carcass in a crockpot overnight
> 
> A really superb go-to remedy for her was goat's milk yogurt with turmeric mixed in.  It made her feel soooo much better.
> 
> Like KatWillik143, we appreciate coconut water and almond milk (get unsweetened) - it tastes so much better than the soy milk, which used to be the only alternative in the stores (OK, that was totally opinion - but if you hate soy milk, don't let almond milk scare you off).
> 
> Raw veggies can work in smoothies (spinach-mango-coconut milk ... yum ... I have these for meals when there's no time to cook/eat).  Also, can you juice?
> 
> Cow dairy, white potatoes, and most grains (esp with gluten, but also rice in the beginning and corn still) were terrible for my daughter.  Any sugar would also cause a reaction (even super sugary fruits like dates and raisins).
> 
> Sweet potato and butternut squash oven fries made with coconut oil are awesome.


Yes! I agree with the smoothies! I have been doing research on them and yes less or no sugar is better. Eat/ drink about 2 cups of dairy a day if you can tolerate it. I love sweet potato fries!chicken is really good, but spinach is better because it can provide vitamin c and iron if anemic!I have juiced once, but my stomach cannot tolerate it. I can't eat grains:/ I love Chinese food!


----------

